# Probleme mit der XF86config

## KillaChief

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe versucht, die X-Configuration gemäs der Anleitung http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/desktop.xml zu machen. Ich bin aber mit diesem Konfigurationstool nicht zurechtgekommen. Jetzt habe ich einfach die Konfigurationsdatei meines (auf dem gleichen Rechner installierten) Mandrake genommen. Ich habe angenommen, dass das nicht sofort funktionieren würde   :Wink:   Nun werde ich aber aus der Fehlermeldung 

```
Data incomplete in file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config

Device Section "device1" must have a Driver line.
```

 nicht schlau.

Bei mir sieht das so aus in der XF86Config: 

```
...

Section "Device"

     Identifier "device1"

     VendorName "nVidia Corporation"

     BoardName "NVIDIA GeForce2 DDR (generic)"

     Chipset "GeForce DDR"

     Option "power_saver"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

     Driver "svga"

     Device "device1"

     Monitor "moitor1"

...
```

Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen, wo der Fehler liegt?

Vielen Dank

MFG Thomas

----------

## kl@us

Hi,

lies das:

>>Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce4"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    #Option "IgnoreEDID" "1"

    #Option "ConnectedMonitor" "crt"

    #Option "NoLogo" "1"

    Option "CursorShadow" "true"

    Option "CursorShadowAlpha" "60"

    Option "CursorShadowXOffset" "2"

    Option "CursorShadowYOffset" "2"

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate <<

Du hast keine "Driver Zeile" Driver   "nvidia"

Gruß Klaus

----------

## KillaChief

ok soweit gut:

```
Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
```

Woher krieg ich das Modul? Muss ich das in der Kernelkonfiguration machen, oder muss ich da was emergen?

----------

## kl@us

 *KillaChief wrote:*   

> ok soweit gut:
> 
> ```
> Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
> ```
> ...

 

folgendes:

cd /usr/portage

emerge nvidia-kernel 

emerge nvidia-glx

Klaus

----------

## KillaChief

und anschliessend?

----------

## KillaChief

sory rtfm ich weiss   :Wink: 

In der oben erwähnten nleitung steht: 

```
# emerge media-video/nvidia-kernel media-video/nvidia-glx

# nano -w /etc/X11/XF86Config

# echo NVdriver >> /etc/modules.autoload

```

GLX in /etc/X11/XF86Config einschalten

```

Section "Module"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx" (Das # in dieser Zeile entfernen)

```

stimmt doch so oder?

----------

## ajordan

ja stimmt und

```

Load "dri"

```

Alex

----------

## kl@us

nano -w /etc/modules.autoload

#nur eine weitere Zeile

NVdriver

speichern, Neustart.

Eventuell musst Du Deinen Kernel noch einmal compilieren.

Klaus

----------

## KillaChief

Der Fontpath stimmt bei mir noch nicht. 

```
Section "Files"

     FontPath "?"

EndSection
```

Was muss da hin?

----------

## kl@us

 *KillaChief wrote:*   

> Der Fontpath stimmt bei mir noch nicht. 
> 
> ```
> Section "Files"
> 
> ...

 

Ok, hier ist meine; nimm was Du brauchst   :Wink: 

# File generated by xf86config.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

#   Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option	"Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc102"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"de"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

    Option "Resolution"   "900"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"	"Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"	"9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"	"150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Samtron95P"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   30-96

#    HorizSync	30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync	31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync	15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier	"Standard VGA"

    VendorName	"Unknown"

    BoardName	"Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset	"generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam	256

#    Clocks	25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce4"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    #Option "IgnoreEDID" "1" 

    #Option "ConnectedMonitor" "crt"

    #Option "NoLogo" "1"

    Option "CursorShadow" "true"

    Option "CursorShadowAlpha" "60" 

    Option "CursorShadowXOffset" "2" 

    Option "CursorShadowYOffset" "2" 

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVIDIA GeForce4"

    Monitor     "Samtron95P"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1400x1050" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "14000x1050" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1400x1050" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

----------

## KillaChief

Vielen Dank. Du bist sehr spendabel  :Laughing: 

 :Arrow:  Es hat aber genütz.

Vielen Dank  :Exclamation: 

----------

## KillaChief

Tja... Ich weiss, langsam werd ich lästig   :Wink: 

Aber: Wie krieg ich unter KDE die Auflösung von 800x600 auf 1024x768?

----------

## Gekko

Editiere einfach deine XF86Config so, dass default 1024x768 ist

```
 Subsection "Display"

Depth 8

Modes "1400x1050" "1024x768" "800x600"

ViewPort 0 0

EndSubsection

Subsection "Display"

Depth 16

Modes "14000x1050" "1024x768" "800x600"

ViewPort 0 0

EndSubsection

Subsection "Display"

Depth 24

Modes "1400x1050" "1024x768" "800x600"

ViewPort 0 0

EndSubsection
```

Bei ihm ist z.B. 1400x1050 default

Du musst dort 1024x768 reinsetzten, falls Du das als Standardwert haben willst.

Andere Möglichkeit: mittels ich glaub strg+alt  & + oder - (vom nummernblock) zum durchswitchen der Auflösungen.

----------

## KillaChief

Sorry, Falscher Alarm. Es war schon 1024x768. Es waren unter KDE einfach die Icons zu gross eingestellt. Dadurch erschien das ganze als 800x600  :Very Happy: 

----------

